# Blue Sky ostarine



## mattsilf (Feb 27, 2014)

I always use Blue Sky for my research chemical needs and I know how good their product quality is. Im interested in researching their ostarine and was just looking to see if anyone here has tested it yet. Any input would be appreciated,  rhanks


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 16, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 16, 2014)

??? Wish I could help.  I've never tried Ostarine.  But the blue sky peps I am running are definitely legit!  I know Blue Sky values quality above all else.  After the experience I am having with the CJC/Ipam blend I would trust any of his stuff.  POTENT


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 17, 2014)

Agreed, I love all their stuff. The only research company I use. I just like to hear reviews. Thanks brother


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 30, 2014)

I got a bottle of this in the mail yesterday. Ill let everyone know how my research goes


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 12, 2014)

I just finished up my 4 weeks of SDMZ 2.0, gained 15lbs at 3700-4000 calories a day. My pct starts today. Im going to run Blue Sky's ostarine during that 4 weeks, and then continue it for 4 weeks after. Im looking to keep my gains and possibly tighten up my midsection which got a little soft during my bulk. The ostarine will most likely end up being a bridge into some IML Halo.
I didnt see any Blue Sky ostarine reviews on here, so I figured id keep people posted in case anyone else was interested in trying theirs out.
I will be dosing at 20mg/day along with 40mg of clomiphene. Im going to drop my calories to around 3200.
Hopefully I can hold steady at this weight!!


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 15, 2014)

I was one pound down today, but that could be water weight. So far, my strength has remained the same and I feel pretty good. Im dosing my ostarine first thing in the morning and my clomiphene right before bed. So far, so good


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 19, 2014)

Its been a week now since I ended my cycle and I was 3 pounds down this morning, so not bad. I normally lose what im going to lose in that first week, so the ostarine seems to have helped a bit with that. The best part is that I havent lost any strength.  Im still repping all the weight I did while I was on, so that's a big plus. Im still eating good, 3200-3400 a day, which is also helping my cause. So far, the ostarine has lived up to its billing.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> I got a bottle of this in the mail yesterday. Ill let everyone know how my research goes


I am in on this Mattsilf, Please  keep us posted. I am running Osta Rx right now and logging it over in supplements. I have a few other bottles from another brand I will try when done with this.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 19, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> I am in on this Mattsilf, Please  keep us posted. I am running Osta Rx right now and logging it over in supplements. I have a few other bottles from another brand I will try when done with this.



Are you also running it during pct or just solo?


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Are you also running it during pct or just solo?


It was supposed to be a PCT run to follow up The DMZ 3.0 run, but I hit a snafu and did not order the rest of my PCT. Hopefully this week my snafu is fixed I can place an order with a rep. 
I am liking it. I may add the other labs (osta) in too


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 19, 2014)

I think im going to use it to bridge right to something else


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 19, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Its been a week now since I ended my cycle and I was 3 pounds down this morning, so not bad. I normally lose what im going to lose in that first week, so the ostarine seems to have helped a bit with that. The best part is that I havent lost any strength.  Im still repping all the weight I did while I was on, so that's a big plus. Im still eating good, 3200-3400 a day, which is also helping my cause. So far, the ostarine has lived up to its billing.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 22, 2014)

Weight and strength are still holding steady. Ive been really sluggish the past few days. It could either be me coming off cycle, the clomiphene,  or the ostarine. But when you have 3 variables, its impossible to pin point a lone cause. Overall, still pretty happy with the ostarine.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 23, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Weight and strength are still holding steady. Ive been really sluggish the past few days. It could either be me coming off cycle, the clomiphene,  or the ostarine. But when you have 3 variables, its impossible to pin point a lone cause. Overall, still pretty happy with the ostarine.



I have not felt fatigued on the Osta Rx at all. But there is other ingredients in that product, so that MAY be the difference.


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 23, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> I have not felt fatigued on the Osta Rx at all. But there is other ingredients in that product, so that MAY be the difference.



Im going for blood work on friday, so we'll see. Chances are im just a little shut down yet from the DMZ


----------

